# what the difference between, madrigals, frotoles, vilancicos musicaly speaking?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Madrigal to me is a type of song that poetic that deal whit the four great theme of life itself: Love, hate, life, death.Mostly secular all do sometime religieous Lassus Spiritual madrigals i.e

Frotoles to me is once again songs but more secular, more instruments toss in and italian brewed just like spanish vilancicos if im correct.

Can some scholars or knowledge people, unlighted me on what differ from both of the affored mention.Please help me understand these song genra is the format different or it's basically same thing whit different name, wikipedia unclear about this.

I lovee mostly madrigals, learn a while a go to appreciated vilancicos, yet Frotoles a bit less but i only have a naxos cd of frotoles, i find it so so , it may not be the best entry in frotoles.

Have a good night take care folks :tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Fauré - Madrigal, Op. 35

While we are waiting for an answer, how about a little background music...


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

Villancicos in Spanish are Christmas songs.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

One thing we need to clarify first is what kind of madrigal you mean. There were two distinct genres in the Renaissance that went by the name madrigal, with the two having almost nothing to do with each other aside from the name. There was the 14th century madrigal associated with composers like Jacopo da Balogna, and there was the 16th century one associated with composers like Monteverdi. The latter is the more canonical one, so I'll assume you mean that one.

One general distinction between madrigals, on the one hand, and frottolas and villancicos, on the other hand, is the treatment of the text. Frottolas and villancicos, being based on poetry, tend to emphasize the overall structure of the text (stanzas, rhyme schemes) rather than individual words. For example, Marchetto Cara's "Mal un muta par effecto" is a setting of Petrarch's poem of the same name, and while Cara does not present the lines of the poem in the same order as Petrarch, the melodic form of the frottola matches the rhyme scheme of the poem.

Madrigals are the reverse: the music often emphasizes specific lines and phrases rather than the general structure of the poem. That is why frottolas and villancicos are more likely than madrigals to be in a discernible form at all. Here is Monteverdi's famously sexual "Si ch'io vorrei morire", a poetic depiction of orgasm, and you can hear the crunchy dissonances that Monteverdi uses to make the climax (literally and figuratively) audible.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought "frotoles" were tortillas with beans and cheese on them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I thought "frotoles" were tortillas with beans and cheese on them.


No, those are crotales.


----------

